

Show HN: Why we need yet another bookmarking app. - daveyoon
http://beenpod.com

======
daveyoon
We are releasing a public version of Been this week, and would love for you to
try us out. Been bookmarking is functionally novel in two ways: (i) it's
designed for quick, real-time collaboration among small, private groups of
friends and family. And, (ii) its graphical UI (very much like a "heads-up
display”) enables uninterrupted organization and review of pages while users
surf.

We introduce a twist. We want users to own their own tracking cookie
alternative (which is what Been user data can become). We will not share user
data with third parties. Instead, Been will facilitate the voluntary exchange
of data between users and companies. We think this is a better way, and
bookmarking is a good place to start.

Been is fully functional regardless of whether people ever choose to share
their data with companies. Our alternative to cookies is “merely” a byproduct
but an important option that is available whenever users become comfortable
with this new approach and companies prepare for a different way to get their
message to customers.

One more thing, for the month of December, we are conducting 3 weekly drawings
for new iPad Mini Retinas for users (“Magic Been Hunt”). Directions are posted
@beenpod. To play, you just need to add a designated URL (to be tweeted) to
your Been collections by the weekly deadline using our add-on.

Thanks!

—Dave

------
anigbrowl
I like this, setup was smooth. However, I almost didn't bother due to the lack
of screenshots. The video was not that persuasive; I decided to take a chance
on it because this is an area where I've been actively looking for a better
solution for s couple of years now. I just urge you to put some of the textual
information shared here onto the website itself.

Oh, and why can't I import my existing and voluminous bookmark collection?

~~~
daveyoon
And we've debated the point internally about the text a lot. Much of it is in
the Tour section once you log in and expand the page for the "Cookie Been".
But we may bring it out once again. Thanks!

